# Upgrade Notice!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

For a couple of months I've been saying that there's an upgrade coming which fixes lots of issues... well, it's here!

*I'll be installing it later today*.

*The Good:*
This upgrade fixes literally hundreds of issues. Problems with the mobile reply box, quoting, tagging, notifications etc etc should all be resolved once installed.

*The Possibly Bad:*
The functionality around how the New Content link works has been changed significantly. This feature has been replaced with a configurable Activity Stream. The big plus is that it's extremely customisable. You can set-up your own custom feeds to, for example, just show you new posts from a select few forums. Or, only content posted by people you want to follow, or maybe you just want to see updates from threads you've posted in. All of this will now be possible. :thumb:

The possible negative is that it looks different, and will require a little bit of setting up to make it work the way you want it to. Typically there will always be some people that don't like change and inevitably I expect a little unrest whilst we all get used to it. Personally I would have liked to hold off a little longer (it's improving all the time) but due to a security fix I need to upgrade now.

What I can say is that if people have constructive feedback on the Activity Stream I will be relaying this to the developers They've already made significant changes based on user feedback so I'm sure we can get further changes implemented if required.

Let's see how it goes.. :turned:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

MissMartinez said:


> So has UKM merged with another forum or did that fall through?


That's still happening, but will be another couple of weeks. I'm partway through running a test import on a copy of UKM, if that works I'll do the real thing later this month.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

oh no.. change! burn it!

The changes to the new posts will be worth it to get posting and quotes sorted to be honest.

I have it from a semi-reliable source that its a small forum linked to a supplement company that's being merged.. is this right?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Reserving this spot to come back and complain about the update later.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't actually face any issues (even on mobile) and like the layout.

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn son.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Fingers crossed Tapatalk still works later then


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Here we go again.

The forum hasn't recovered from the last downgrade and we're onto another one already


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

andyboro said:


> I have it from a semi-reliable source that its a small forum linked to a supplement company that's being merged.. is this right?


Quite possibly


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Drogon said:


> I don't actually face any issues (even on mobile) and like the layout.
> 
> Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn son.


The layout itself isn't changing that much aside from some small visual improvements.
The only visual thing that most people will notice is the new Activity Streams in place of New Content.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Fingers crossed Tapatalk still works later then


There's an upgrade for that being installed at the same time


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

You need to find a way of deleting attachments without deleting the thread posted in :thumb


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Right, that took a bit longer than planned but we're back.

I think there will inevitably be a few issues and minor bugs. I'll be here all weekend addressing them, please be patient


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

If anyone posts issues elsewhere please help me out and point them to this thread.

I'm sure there are going to be lots of questions about the new Activity Streams. This is new to me as well so bear with me whilst I get my head around it and set-up default options etc.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

This'll be why my tapatalk aint working!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?

I DEMAND YOU CHANGE IT BACK RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

It's amazing from the mobile


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Prince Adam said:


> This'll be why my tapatalk aint working!


 I forgot Tapatalk!!! Sorry!

Will sort now.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

"network error please try again later"


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Prince Adam said:


> "network error please try again later"


 OK, should now be updated to the latest Tapatalk version (which also fixes lots of issues)


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Prince Adam said:
> 
> 
> > 2 minutes ago, Prince Adam said: "network error please try again later"
> ...


Panic over, I'm back in


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

View attachment 118385


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

where is that ukm hoodie i ordered ...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Lorian said:


> Prince Adam said:
> 
> 
> > 2 minutes ago, Prince Adam said: "network error please try again later"
> ...


Well this is different. I can post OK from Tapatalk but the site is basically broken on my laptop (using Firefox). If I click in the reply box it loads the text telling me to drag in files to attach, but won't let me type anything. Trying to quote another post doesn't work either (nothing happens at all if I click on Quote).


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks like it works OK in IE.

I'm running Firefox 42.0 for info.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

What I was trying to say was I cant post anything unless I insert an image then try to post words, and that didn't work either, this message is from mobile but can't do anything on iPad.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Flubs said:


> What I was trying to say was I cant post anything unless I insert an image then try to post words, and that didn't work either, this message is from mobile but can't do anything on iPad.


What browser are you using?

Edit: must learn to read, missed your ipad comment!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> Well this is different. I can post OK from Tapatalk but the site is basically broken on my laptop (using Firefox). If I click in the reply box it loads the text telling me to drag in files to attach, but won't let me type anything. Trying to quote another post doesn't work either (nothing happens at all if I click on Quote).





Flubs said:


> What I was trying to say was I cant post anything unless I insert an image then try to post words, and that didn't work either, this message is from mobile but can't do anything on iPad.


 That sounds like a cache issue. What happens if you log out, hit F5 a couple of times then log back in?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Lorian said:


> That sounds like a cache issue. What happens if you log out, hit F5 a couple of times then log back in?


 You were right  .

(Pressing F5 didn't work but Googling how to clear the cache in Firefox and then doing so fixed the problem.)


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ssssake!


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

activty stream is decent


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

I like it. Sort of the old way it was. Good job. I've never really had any issues with the site anyway. Keep up the good work


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone else having to log in every time you open Tapatalk??


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> You were right  .
> 
> (Pressing F5 didn't work but Googling how to clear the cache in Firefox and then doing so fixed the problem.)


 I was having the same problem and this fixed it :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> You were right  .
> 
> (Pressing F5 didn't work but Googling how to clear the cache in Firefox and then doing so fixed the problem.)


 Phew....I did this too...eventually, took me a while to figure it out I'm such an IT fossil, haha. All good now though. Thank you, and @Lorian too.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

WHY????????????????????


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Seems ok.

The Likes/Rep thing doesn't appear to have been sorted though.

The Activity Stream is good.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> where is that ukm hoodie i ordered ...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 118410


 Clear your cache

If you're using Chrome go on "settings" "history" and then clear the history and make sure "empty the cache" is ticked

Mine was doing the same then I did the above and it works fine now


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Clear your cache
> 
> If you're using Chrome go on "settings" "history" and then clear the history and make sure "empty the cache" is ticked
> 
> Mine was doing the same then I did the above and it works fine now


 Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

dumdum said:


> View attachment 118408


 @dumdum That's a cache issue. You need to clear the browser cache on your phone,

http://www.wikihow.com/Clear-Your-Browser's-Cache-on-an-iPhone


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Well ain't that a thing lol, ta @Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

If anyone else cannot see the reply box, these links explain how to clear your browser cache which will resolve the issue.

*FireFox*
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-clear-firefox-cache

*Chrome:*
https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95582?hl=en-GB


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't see the activity stream. Before if I clicked the star symbol I could see the latest posts. The star symbol has gone now!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

PaulB said:


> I can't see the activity stream. Before if I clicked the star symbol I could see the latest posts. The star symbol has gone now!


 Have you done the above and cleared your cache, that's the same as I had, cleared and fixed now


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

dumdum said:


> Have you done the above and cleared your cache, that's the same as I had, cleared and fixed now


 Yes. It worked for replying but I can't see the activity stream the same as before. There are about 5 recent post and that's it. I can't find an option to modify the activity options. Previously if I clicked the star symbol (which isn't there now) I could see more.

Edit: I've worked it out now.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Can you click where the star was and it works, I had an invisible star (now a clipboard or something) I could click on...


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

kinda sucks,how do i go to last unread comment in that stream thingy,without having to scroll through the whole topic?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

cris said:


> kinda sucks,how do i go to last unread comment in that stream thingy,without having to scroll through the whole topic?


 That's one of the pieces of feedback that is being implemented. 
They are changing the default behaviour so that the main subject link automatically takes you to the last read post. That'll be implemented in a minor update in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

Lorian said:


> That's one of the pieces of feedback that is being implemented.
> They are changing the default behaviour so that the main subject link automatically takes you to the last read post. That'll be implemented in a minor update in a couple of weeks time.


 will check back in a couple of weeks then,don't see why that was changed.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

cris said:


> will check back in a couple of weeks then,don't see why that was changed.


 This is *adding* functionality to make it easier.
The old method of clicking the dot/star is still in place and hasn't been removed:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@Lorian since the update I can only log in through Tapatalk.

Web version says I need to confirm my email address but it won't send through to my email


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> @Lorian since the update I can only log in through Tapatalk.
> 
> Web version says I need to confirm my email address but it won't send through to my email


 Should be fixed. Shout if you still have an issue.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lorian said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > 2 hours ago, FuqOutDaWhey said: @Lorian since the update I can only log in through Tapatalk.
> ...


 looks good on mobile now


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

DLTBB said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?
> 
> I DEMAND YOU CHANGE IT BACK RIGHT NOW!!


 lol, stewie griffin comes to mind :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

are we still restricted to giving 25 likes or however many it was in 24 hours?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> View attachment 118418


 What a knob :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Plate said:


> View attachment 118418


 http://www.wikihow.com/Clear-Your-Browser's-Cache-on-an-iPhone


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Lorian said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Clear-Your-Browser's-Cache-on-an-iPhone


 Sorted thankyou :thumbup1:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

When clicking the back button after viewing a thread its not going back to the exact same place. You end up having to go through the whole unread activity again to get back to where you where.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

can we no longer delete our own threads btw?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

If I click reply and quote someone

and then decide i dont wanna reply, i cant delete that quote.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Also when I make a thread, i can upload images fine, but when I'm replying or posting a reply in my own thread,the upload image button isnt there


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Also sometimes i reply to like 3 people in one post but copying and pasting posts, i cant do it now, it wont paste

And also i prefer on the old layout when if you sent a post, and then sent another post within 1 or 2 minutes it would merge those posts together, it doesnt do that now


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> can we no longer delete our own threads btw?


 We haven't been able to do this for ages.



IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> If I click reply and quote someone
> 
> and then decide i dont wanna reply, i cant delete that quote.


 Click on the top of the quote window and then press delete. If you get a cursor on the top line of the quoted text, click for a second time and press delete.



IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Also sometimes i reply to like 3 people in one post but copying and pasting posts, i cant do it now, it wont paste
> 
> And also i prefer on the old layout when if you sent a post, and then sent another post within 1 or 2 minutes it would merge those posts together, it doesnt do that now


 Use the multi-quote option as I have here - using the '+' icons to the left of the word 'quote' at the foot of each post.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

your view counter isn't working on new threads


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Lorian said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Clear-Your-Browser's-Cache-on-an-iPhone


 I've had to clear my cache again today to allow me to quote. This can't be right?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> We haven't been able to do this for ages.
> 
> Click on the top of the quote window and then press delete. If you get a cursor on the top line of the quoted text, click for a second time and press delete.
> 
> Use the multi-quote option as I have here - using the '+' icons to the left of the word 'quote' at the foot of each post.


 if these legit thank you man i appreciate that!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Lorian ukm doesn't keep me logged in anymore, plus every time it signs me out it forgets my previous password and I have to reset. Any ideas on a fix mate? I've already cleared cache. In fact that's made it worse lol :confused1:

@latblaster I've not forgotten you baby :wub:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Having a problem where I click in the comment box and then the field disappears and I can't type in it.

I just F5d and it worked so it seems to be intermittent.

Happens when I quote too.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Varg said:


> Having a problem where I click in the comment box and then the field disappears and I can't type in it.
> 
> I just F5d and it worked so it seems to be intermittent.
> 
> Happens when I quote too.


 Im having the exact same issue today and yesterday on my work computer. I cant comment on anything 

Edit* Just cleared my cache on ie 11 and it now works ... WOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's no big deal to me, but the vast majority of threads now show as having '0 views' even though the thread is pages long.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Cookie said:


> When clicking the back button after viewing a thread its not going back to the exact same place. You end up having to go through the whole unread activity again to get back to where you where.


 I'm pretty sure this has always been the case?

The only solution for that at present is to open topic links in new browser tabs.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> can we no longer delete our own threads btw?


 I didn't realise that was disabled.
I've changed it so that members who are Bronze level and above can now delete their own content.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lorian said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > On 06/12/2015, 01:26:29, FuqOutDaWhey said: can we no longer delete our own threads btw?
> ...


Nice one, I can stop bothering your better half now


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

safc49 said:


> are we still restricted to giving 25 likes or however many it was in 24 hours?


 Gold is 25 in 24 hours. Platinum is 30.
If you think this should be changed please start a Poll about it. I'm open to changing it if the majority think it needs to be setup differently.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

ellisrimmer said:


> your view counter isn't working on new threads


 Thanks for pointing that out, there's an update tonight which should fix it.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dark sim said:


> I've had to clear my cache again today to allow me to quote. This can't be right?


 Please let me know if this happens again after Wed this week (update tonight fixes some issues).


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Verno said:


> @Lorian ukm doesn't keep me logged in anymore, plus every time it signs me out it forgets my previous password and I have to reset. Any ideas on a fix mate? I've already cleared cache. In fact that's made it worse lol :confused1:


 If this is still happening after Wed let me know.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Varg said:


> Having a problem where I click in the comment box and then the field disappears and I can't type in it.
> 
> I just F5d and it worked so it seems to be intermittent.
> 
> Happens when I quote too.


 *Tomorrow* please try clearing your browser cache. It should then be fine. 
Shout if you still have an issue after that time.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Gold is 25 in 24 hours. Platinum is 30.
> If you think this should be changed please start a Poll about it. I'm open to changing it if the majority think it needs to be setup differently.


 Will do. It's handy for those of us that have nothing to say but agree with someone


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

And the 'Likes' - what's happening?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

latblaster said:


> And the 'Likes' - what's happening?


 Do you mean in terms of some people having super high numbers and other stuck in the hundreds?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Do you mean in terms of some people having super high numbers and other stuck in the hundreds?


 Yes I do. I had over 9000 Likes before, & a very good rep score.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

@Lorian It's nothing major and I don't know if somebody has mentioned this already but the view count on threads has stopped updating.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Lorian said:


> I'm pretty sure this has always been the case?
> 
> The only solution for that at present is to open topic links in new browser tabs.


 Always used the back button and gone back to exact same place I was. With this new set up you're having to reload everything from scratch again.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DLTBB said:


> @Lorian It's nothing major and I don't know if somebody has mentioned this already but the view count on threads has stopped updating.


 Thanks - fixed.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Cookie said:


> Always used the back button and gone back to exact same place I was. With this new set up you're having to reload everything from scratch again.


 Sorry I'm not able to change that at the moment. The Activity Feed is a live stream, by the time you click back the content 'feed' will be different so it reloads.

There's minor improvements being made with each update so it may be something that gets re-added in the future.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> If this is still happening after Wed let me know.


 Yeah I'm still having to reset password every time Lorian. On iPhone running iOS9.2


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

For the last 2 days it does seem very slow, when looking at different content.

I regularly use a site that's hosted in Thailand, & don't have any speed issues with it.

Have done all the Cache clearing stuff.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Times out when clicking All Activity.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Very often when I click 'Submit Reply' it takes 30 seconds or more to do this.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

ive been having problems with connecting to pages , when i click a link to a sub forum sometimes it just hangs on 'connecting' then times out - i presume this is a bandwidth problem when there are a lot of active users as it does not happen all the time.

i have no problems accessing any other sites when this happens so it is definitely a problem here only , yesterday night i gave up trying to get to any sub forums (and ive given up a few times over the last week trying to access pages when this happens)

*also as above, submitting replys is taking ages ( upto 30 secs)


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Sorry I'm not able to change that at the moment. The Activity Feed is a live stream, by the time you click back the content 'feed' will be different so it reloads.
> 
> There's minor improvements being made with each update so it may be something that gets re-added in the future.


 Okay.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

still unable to 'unquote' someone once ive attempted to

if i go to quote a poster and then decide i dont want to i am unable to clear the text window and instead am forced to quote that person before i am able to post again in the thread normally


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

swole troll said:


> still unable to 'unquote' someone once ive attempted to
> 
> if i go to quote a poster and then decide i dont want to i am unable to clear the text window and instead am forced to quote that person before i am able to post again in the thread normally


Click on the top bar of the quote box and then press delete.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Click on the top bar of the quote box and then press delete.


 that's a new patch haha i look like a right pr1ck now

i was hammering backspace and delete the last couple weeks and it was doing nothing

all it did was clear the quoted persons post and then put my text in there as though theyd written it

thanks though :thumb:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

swole troll said:


> Ultrasonic said:
> 
> 
> > Click on the top bar of the quote box and then press delete.
> ...


Took me a while to figure it out too...


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> Click on the top bar of the quote box and then press delete.


 Thanks :thumb

This has been pissing me off for ages.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Can't I get back into the AL and MA?

@Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

silver said:


> Can't I get back into the AL and MA?
> 
> @Lorian


 Done.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Lorian me to for adult lounge as well please


----------

